# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kanarinë apo Gardelinë?

## PINK

.. Du me ble nje bird. Po jam ne dileme, te ble kanarine apo gardeline. 

lol.

----------


## land

kanarina eshte me e bukur por te can koken ciu ciu gjith naten, te le pa gjume...mer nje merlo indiano...lol, nuk e di si quhet ne shqip, por flet si papagalli.  kisha nje dikur, i kisha mesuar ca fjale te pista ne italisht kushdo qe hynte ne shtepine time i thoshte vafanculo :pa dhembe: 


ky merlo poshte me ka kushtuar 500 euro lol, eshte zog i ralle, kushtojne shtrenjte sepse ju meson fjale dhe flasin.

----------


## PINK

po nuk flen kanarinat kshu ? LoL

----------


## PINK

> ky merlo poshte me ka kushtuar 500 euro lol, eshte zog i ralle, kushtojne shtrenjte sepse ju meson fjale dhe flasin.


Ky gjeja e shemtut fliste ? Seriozisht e ke ti ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

Pse  thoshin - po dal te gjuj per gardalina ? (ka qene dhe kenge me duket)

dhe nuk thoshin po dal per kanarina? 

Pse me eshte krijuar pershtypja mua se gardalina eshte e mire se kanarina ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## land

> Ky gjeja e shemtut fliste ? Seriozisht e ke ti ?


shume seriozisht e kam bile, shiko dhe ketu sesa kushton nje merlo,,,deri ne 900 euro....une e mora lire, ishte okazion.

por nuk e kam me ka vite qe ngordhi


http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question...5064303AAUBqWD

----------


## -BATO-

> Pse  thoshin - po dal te gjuj per gardalina ? (ka qene dhe kenge me duket)
> 
> dhe nuk thoshin po dal per kanarina? 
> 
> Pse me eshte krijuar pershtypja mua se gardalina eshte e mire se kanarina ?


Kanarina dhe gardalina nuk janë i njëjti zog. Kanarina ka ngjyrë të verdhë ndërsa gardalina ka shumë ngjyra. Në atë kohë dilnin për gardalina se vetëm nga ato kishte dhe mund të kapnin. Gardalinës ndryshe i thuhet kryeartëz. "Dalim për kryeartëza"- thoshin atëherë.

Kanarina është më e mirë se këndon më shumë.

----------


## broken_smile

Merr nje mace ose nje qen PINK (qeni eshte me shume impenjativ se duhet ta nxjerresh jashte shpesh, ndersa macja eshte me indipendente por jo te gjitheve i pelqen ama), cte duhen kanarinat dhe gardelinat qe te shurdhojne gjithe diten, pushojne 2-3 ore gjate nates dhe ia nisin prap qe ne 4 te mengjesit, mos edhe me heret..edhe ngordhin shpejt, kushedi sa kam varrosur nga keto afer pallatit kur jetoja ne shqiperi, nuk me jetonin gjate se di pse  :i ngrysur:  ..edhe gati perdite duhet ti pastrosh kafazin..mos i hap kot telashe vetes

ose ose merr nje tartaruga di terra (Testudo Hermanni/Hermann's Tortoise) qe nuk kerkon shume kujdesje, mund ta lesh te lire nese ke shtepi me oborr dhe jetojne gjate  :buzeqeshje: 

shikoji sa te bukura jane

----------


## PINK

Desha zog qe thua ti, se nuk duan shume pune ato. Qeni do pune Broken Smile. Une sjam aq punetore, skam durim. Kam frike se ndonje dite, do i hap deren e do i them- mos ta shof me fytyren.  :ngerdheshje: 

Qeni do pune, eshte njelloj si te kesh nje kalama tjeter. Dhe sma mban te marre gjithe ate pergjegjesi mbi supe. lol

Sjam e sigurte, po me duket sikur nuk shesin breshka ne usa. Pastaj keto sbejne gje. Jane boring. 
Zogun thashe, ti blej nje kafaz te bukur, gjate dites e nxjerr jashte te backyard, naten e fus prape brenda. Edhe na kendon. ciu ciu ciu.

----------


## broken_smile

e po ca te them une atehere, merr ndonje qe kendon bukur te pakten  :ngerdheshje:  dhe jo te njejten kenge 

thashe se me publicitetin qe i bera breshkave do ta mbushja mendjen, po hic  :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

tek wwf-ja punon ti broke?

 :shkelje syri: 

po cita ben per ne shpi?

flm

----------


## DontWorryBeHapp

> shume seriozisht e kam bile, shiko dhe ketu sesa kushton nje merlo,,,deri ne 900 euro....une e mora lire, ishte okazion.
> 
> por nuk e kam me ka vite qe ngordhi
> 
> 
> http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question...5064303AAUBqWD


Epo kur e blen te perdorur keshtu eshte, nuk rron gjate. Po ta merje t'ri per 900 Euro do kishte thene llafe te pista edhe per ca vjet me shume.

----------


## DontWorryBeHapp

Une do te sugjeroja kete:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEUvEZ-I2h0

ben edhe ciu ciu ciu, edhe fiu fiu fiu. Plus qe mund te thote edhe ndonje llaf te piset dhe nuk kushton shume. Normale qe per 100-150 Euro sa ben nuk mund te shaj shume.

----------


## broken_smile

> tek wwf-ja punon ti broke?
> 
> 
> 
> po cita ben per ne shpi?
> 
> flm


Eshte interesuar nje shoqja ime per nje scimpanzè, duhet te marresh permesso speciale nga Corpo Forestale ne Itali, ajo ka mbajtur ca vite edhe iguana ne shtepi. Pak e rrezikshme me duket mua te mbash nje pollice opponibile ne shtepi, imagjino si mund ta shkatarroj arredon, do te duket sikur ka kaluar lufta e trete boterore eksluzivisht ne shtepine tende po e le vetem gjithe diten. Po pate nje tarzan atehere ndryshon puna  :ngerdheshje:  

deri tani nese ekziston akoma ndonje ekzemplar e species Panda dhe Ariut Polar eshte per meriten time, jo po ta dish  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Eshte interesuar nje shoqja ime per nje scimpanzè, duhet te marresh permesso speciale nga Corpo Forestale ne Itali, ajo ka mbajtur ca vite edhe iguana ne shtepi. Pak e rrezikshme me duket mua te mbash nje pollice opponibile ne shtepi, imagjino si mund ta shkatarroj arredon, do te duket sikur ka kaluar lufta e trete boterore eksluzivisht ne shtepine tende po e le vetem gjithe diten. Po pate nje tarzan atehere ndryshon puna  
> 
> deri tani nese ekziston akoma ndonje ekzemplar e species Panda dhe Ariut Polar eshte per meriten time, jo po ta dish


urime

p.s prit kur te bien telefonat, ashtu mp per ta pas ne shpi kete pandan, se vdesin robt per qumesht kutie panda

 :Lulja3:

----------


## altint71

> .. Du me ble nje bird. Po jam ne dileme, te ble kanarine apo gardeline. 
> 
> lol.


Ciao Pink
Mer nje kanarin e sgabon.
gardelina me kalimin e kohes kur ndron puplat nuk i del me ajo e kuqja e flakt ne koke dhe humb ngjyrat e forta qe ka pas ne nature,ndersa kanerina eshte shtepijake prej shekujsh dhe pse eshte pak delikate,kur ndron puplat i dalin ngjyrat njesoj sidomos te verdhes dhe bastardeve(i them atyre me njolla te kafta qe jan edhe me rezistent)
Boll qe ti ndrosh ujin shpesh ne vere dhe po ashtu ta pastrosh nje here ne tre dit ne vere se ne dimer sesht shum problem.
jepi fruta ne vere dhe si ushqim kruesor Skariolen.
Te flet nje person qe kur emigroj i la nones ne qaf 16 kanerina (ajo mbajti nje mashkull)te tjerat kushurit.

----------


## broken_smile

> urime
> 
> p.s prit kur te bien telefonat, ashtu mp per ta pas ne shpi kete pandan, se vdesin robt per qumesht kutie panda


paskan per te vdek me duket  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> Epo kur e blen te perdorur keshtu eshte, nuk rron gjate. Po ta merje t'ri per 900 Euro do kishte thene llafe te pista edhe per ca vjet me shume.


pse u shiskan dhe zogj te perdorur kshu ?  :rrotullo syte: . 



E vendosa do ble kanarine.

a dini gje, shesin dhe pink, pervec te verdha ? se e ble qe e ble, ta marr me pupla te bukura.  :Lulja3: 


LOL

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Rosë,ose patë.

----------


## PINK

ka sa te duash rrugeve, nuk i dua ato.

do ndonje keter ta nis me poste ty, se ja kam bere be-ne nja dyve qe me hane domatet. Me kete rast, te bej dhe ty  me pet.

----------

